# Taxi fare from Madrid Airport to train station Atocha



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

I looked it up on google maps, and it looks about 10 miles or so.....does that sound right?

If so, how much is a taxi ride?

Cheers


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Take the Metro...2€ :eyebrows: Taxi will be about 25€

http://www.gomadrid.com/transport/airport_options.html


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

country boy said:


> Take the Metro...2€ :eyebrows: Taxi will be about 25€
> 
> Madrid Airport Transport Options


Well, I will be arriving after an International flight to Madrid at 1 am... will have quite a bit of luggage AND my dog! 

Is the Metro open at that time?
Are dogs allowed? (it will be in Pet Carrier)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are the official rates. Don't forget to calculate the supplements

Tarifas - taxi madrid, taxis madrid, alquiler coches, aeropuerto, hoteles, viajes, taxi madrid, taxis madrid, rent a car, airport, hotels, trips


----------

